# Nach BiosFlash startet NB nicht mehr



## DeaD-A1m (6. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe ein grösseres Problem mit meinem ASUS notebook (n61jv).
Ich habe das Bios geflahst, wollte das neueste draufsetzen was die ASUS-Seite mir angeboten hat für mein Modell. Gesagt getan, bei Easyflash im bios wurde kurz angezeigt dass dieser Bios dann aber nicht denselben namen haette als das vorherige,dieser heisst N61JvAS220 und der vorherige n61jv217 glaub ich. Da ich ihn jedoch von der Asus Seite in der Kategorie meines NB heruntergeladen hatte, glaubte ich dass dies dann kein Problem waere und habe ihn ersetzt. Es wurde erasing angezeigt und schliesslich schaltete sich das NB einfach aus. Da das ausch schon bei anderen Flashs schon passiert war(glaub ist normal oder?) versuchte ich ihn wieder einzuschalten...jedoch startet er jetzt nicht mehr.Kein Zeichen, nichts.SO als ob er keinen Strom haette.
Hab schon versucht den Adapter wegzulassen und nur mit Batterie zu betreiben, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?
Ich bin am verzweifeln,hatte grade Windoof 7 frisch aufgesetzt... =(
gibts da nicht irgendwie son reset?
edit: hier noch artikel infos:
http://www.asus.de/product.aspx?P_ID=RZGwDN2NnWZ7NhbH


----------



## mickythebeagle (6. November 2010)

Willkommen im Club.

ich habe dieses hier ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

bei mir passierte genau das selbe beim Easyflash.
komme auch erst jetzt dazu mal zu schaun was man da machen kann


----------



## DeaD-A1m (6. November 2010)

hmm okay, ich habe jetzt mal eine Mail an ASUS geschrieben, bin gespannt ob und wann sie mir antworten werden....


----------



## mickythebeagle (6. November 2010)

ich skype gerade mit jemandem von Asus ratingen der weiss auch nix. wird nur bleiben das teil inne rep zu geben. unsere sind beide ja fast gleich alt


----------



## DeaD-A1m (6. November 2010)

hmm und ist sonst nichts rausgekommen? In reparatur schicken klingt nicht so toll =S


----------



## mickythebeagle (6. November 2010)

ne mehr kam da ned, weil wenn tot dann tot, hast du uber nen USB stick versucht zu  uppen oder hatteste das ROM File auf der Platte

ich bringe das Teil Montag nach Asus ratingen und dann sollen se mal machen


----------



## DeaD-A1m (6. November 2010)

Hatte es auf der Platte...verdammnt, dann muss ich meins wohl auch einschicken...finde es zwa schon etwas lächerlich wenn man sichs Notebook mit produkteigenem bios "töten" kann... =S
Ich hab gelesen dass es helfen könnte wenn man die CMOS Batterie herausnimmt...jedoch habe ich diese nirgends entdecken können :s


----------



## mickythebeagle (7. November 2010)

bringt nix, da die stromversorgung der Platine ned mehr will


----------



## DeaD-A1m (8. November 2010)

Antwort von Asus:
Sie sollten einen Hardwarereset durchführen,
dies geht wie folgt:

- Gerät Stromlos machen (Akku entfernen, Netzteil abziehen)
- andere angeschlossene Hardware abziehen
- ca. 30 Sekunden die Einschalttaste gedrückt halten
- nur das Netzteil anschliessen
- Gerät einschalten

Reagiert das Gerät jetzt?
Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, werden wir das Notebook im Reparaturzentrum prüfen müssen.

bei mir hat es leider nicht geholfen, also muss ich wohl zurückschicken... =(


----------



## mickythebeagle (8. November 2010)

das hab ich auch schon durch, nur wenn du es inne rep sendest sage nichts vom Bios Update.
Einfach das gerät geht einfach nicht mehr an


----------



## DeaD-A1m (10. Dezember 2010)

Wie stehts mit der reparatur bei dir?


----------



## tOmek24 (1. März 2013)

Hi,

der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter aber ich hab das gleiche Problem mit meinem ASUS Notebook.
Aktuelles BIOS Update von der ASUS Webseite mit EZ Flash drauf gebügelt und das Notebook reagiert 
nicht mehr. Gab es Feedback von ASUS oder konntet ihr das Problem anders lösen?

beste Grüße


----------

